# Bessacarr E 435



## tallviking (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

Bought a Fiat Bessacarr E435 last autumn and have been out in it a few trips. Most of the initial problems are now sorted but still having problems with the interior lighting. Individual spot lights will not go on unless the main ceiling light is on, which defeats the purpose of the spot lights.

Has anyone got the same problem? Is there a solution. My Dealer, Brownhills in Preston says it the way its built, which I find very strange.

Happy New Motorhome Year !

Erik


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We had a simular problem with our 2007 sundance 590 RL.
When you press the control panel light switch all the lights would come on like you say,i think we had to double press the control light switch,if that makes sense.i sure it`s to do with that.
Do not have that problem now ,different control panel.

All the Best 



Les


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

tallviking said:


> My Dealer, Brownhills in Preston says it the way its built, which I find very strange.
> 
> Erik


Me thinks some dealers will say anything to get owners to shut up. What year is your van? The control panels have been troublesome in many Swift vans. We once had a Swift van and all the lights worked independently of each other and the ceiling light. They all fell off independently too.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it is the same control panel as our 2007 Bessacarr E530 then the first time you turn the lights on after connecting the EHU you must first turn on all the lights with the bottom right hand switch on the control panel. 

You then turn on your spot lights at each spot light and then turn off the central fluorescents at the switch above the bottom right hand one on the panel.

This is a feature- albeit a peculiar one- not a fault.

G

This is our control panel:


----------

